# [Q] Run Exe in Android ...



## Biswajyoti (May 16, 2012)

_Is there any way to run exe file in android with the help of cross platform/layer such as "wine layer" in Linux????_


----------



## tomb20 (May 16, 2012)

Biswajyoti said:


> _Is there any way to run exe file in android with the help of cross platform/layer such as "wine layer" in Linux????_

Click to collapse



Search before you make a thread - looks quite complicated, probably not worth it.
Xda Thread


----------



## wamiqali (May 16, 2012)

*Here is a way! According to what I know!*



Biswajyoti said:


> _Is there any way to run exe file in android with the help of cross platform/layer such as "wine layer" in Linux????_

Click to collapse



What you can do is this, to run Ubuntu image on your android using any custom ROM kernel as the base i-e Cyanogen Mod! To have this you need to get the required *Ubuntu image* and also *Busy box* installed, Go to Google Play and search for  *ubuntu installer* or something like this, there will be a free installed for android by XDA member, Grab that! Install that! Get *Busy Box installer* too from market! and install busy Box tools using that! After that open ubuntu installer read the instructions and using them you will be able to run ubuntu on your android phone using same base kernel.
Simply after having ubuntu on your screen  go back to command application in your android phone *Terminal Emulator* and install wine using command sudo apt-get install wine amm! I don't remember the name exactly you need wine and wine trick both  lol! Well Google this command and try this method it will help you! Best Of luck!
Don't forget to hit thanks after this valuable information! LOL


----------



## Biswajyoti (May 17, 2012)

*Great idea.....Thanks a lot....i will try this ...*


----------



## 74274265j (Jun 23, 2012)

*Did it Worked???*



Biswajyoti said:


> *Great idea.....Thanks a lot....i will try this ...*

Click to collapse



Hey could you tell me if that worked.


----------



## illuminatic (Jun 23, 2012)

why do you want to run exe on android????
you have all the required apps in google play


----------



## spooky_ghosty (Jun 23, 2012)

*Make sure it doen't ruin your phone/tablet*



Biswajyoti said:


> *Great idea.....Thanks a lot....i will try this ...*

Click to collapse



Be careful not to damage ur phone/tablet bcuz running an .exe file on Linux (well in my case I don't wanna say about the others) created some stinky file that corrupted my Linux distribution (ubuntu) so I had to go to recovery everytime to restore it... On the other hand u have everything u need on the market or on google if the market banned it or something. Just be careful.


----------



## aman765 (Nov 29, 2014)

74274265j said:


> Hey could you tell me if that worked.

Click to collapse





illuminatic said:


> why do you want to run exe on android????
> you have all the required apps in google play

Click to collapse



Do you have to have the custom kernal. Also how do you do this? (Noob).
Jf someone was to just make an app that let you run exe files they could probobly charge so much since its like impossible to do it.


----------

